# Fursona: Biscuit the biscuit glomping Husky!



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 7, 2014)

*My Fursona, Biscuit the biscuit glomping Husky!*

*Biscuit The Husky
*
Biscuit is a 16 year old, biscuit glomping, adventurous and playful anthro husky that
is sometimes a bit shy which normally ends up with him not being able to make any good friends.

He likes to play video games and watch gaming videos online in his spare time as he never has the cash
to buy some games himself, he also likes to go into the woods, away from the city
with as much time as he has because he loves
to escape the small, polluted town he lives in and fantasize what it might be like to live in the wild. 
He spends most of the time listening to music when he is indoors.

He dislikes trying to make new friends as it normally involves him being 
embarrassed or humiliated in front of all his class mates and then being picked on.

Biscuit didn't like the things that his class mates thought was nice,
he didn't care about fashion or how to look "cool",
he didn't want to go out with all his other friends to hang out,
he just liked to be in that forest, to be free to do what he may please.

Biscuit normally wears blue jeans due to his
thoughts towards style.

Birthdate: 1997 17th April

Favorite color: Blue

Orientation: Bi

Sex: Male

Height: 5'8" 

Weight: 132 lbs










​


----------



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 8, 2014)

~


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 10, 2014)

You're a risk of him sounding a bit generic there. I suggest using this bio template to help pad him out properly - http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/22847-Just-for-kicks-Bio-form
=)


----------

